# RootzLive! Is For Developers/Themers!



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Hey there developer/themer/ROM cooking types!*

Here at RootzWiki we've recently begun a weekly broadcast/podcast on Wednesday evenings. This broadcast will focus on many different aspects of Android and the community, but most importantly it'll be about YOU.

Each week I am planning to have at least one developer/themer on the air with us for an interview. These interviews aren't meant to get into the "team drama" that seems to be prevalent on other sites, but more about getting to know you. Mostly, we want to introduce your (and our) fans to your work and show that you are much more than just some programming hack in your parent's basement... unless of course, you are a programming hack in your parent's basement.

*The point is... I want you. *

No, not like that.

I want you on the air with us. I want to interview you and members of your development team. I want to get you some exposure for the hard work that you do. _I WANT YOU TO GET THE LOVE THAT YOU DESERVE!!_

Ok, maybe that's a bit much.

But really, I'm looking for developers and themers to be on RootzLive! with us... Now, since we only have one show a week, we'll be scheduling people on likely out into the future a ways. Oh, and it's not first come/first serve either... we'll fit the developer or themer with the general theme of that week's broadcast. For example, if HTC decides to announce a kick ass device, likely I'm going to want someone who is specialized in HTC ROMs to come on the air and talk about it.

OK, cool... so, let's talk requirements to be on the air.

*Right now, I am looking for well-established developers and themers.* If you're just new to the game, and don't have a clue... I'm sorry. Get some experience under your belt and we can talk about it down the road a bit. However, if you've got a few releases out the door and provide good support for your work, hey... you're great!

*You need to have a camera and microphone/headset to use while on the air.* Yes, I have the ability to just do audio... but we are a video broadcast. A TV show kinda. People want to see your faces. I want to see your faces. Hell, if I could... I'd reach out and pinch your cheek.

*You need to have Skype installed.* If you are on air with us, you will use Skype to connect to my broadcast rig. It's pretty imperative.

*You need a quite place free of distractions for the length of your appearance.* So, maybe you should be in your parent's basement? Regardless... while I love kids, our viewers aren't going to want to see them climbing on you like a jungle gym. Hearing your significant other bitching at you in the background to take out the garbage won't work either.

*You need to be available on the selected Wednesday evening from 5:30PM Pacific time (that's 8:30PM Eastern) for about an hour.* Our broadcast schedule is not flexible. If you can't stay for the whole hour and/or don't want to be part of the entire show, we can work that out.

*You must be absolutely fascinating.* No one word answers, here. I want you to engage with myself, my panelists, and our viewers.

So... do you think you have what it takes? *Are you looking for eternal fame and glory?* *DO YOU WANT TO BECOME A MASTER OF THE UNIVERSE??*

_Bitchin._

You can ask questions in this thread if you'd like. Heck, we can even coordinate it here. If you want to keep things hush-hush (why would you?), feel free to email me at [email protected].

Wait... you haven't seen our broadcast yet? Head over to this thread to check out our pilot... I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

is it bad that i heard queen - princes of the universe playing in my head while reading this?
buuut count me in


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I would be more than happy to be interviewed for this show.


----------



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm in, even if it doesn't include shots.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

i would be down for an interview.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

This looks like a lot of fun! I'd love to be a part of it at some point.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Would be cool to have whole teams on....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Would be cool to have whole teams on....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This.

I would love to see team liquid (or hell, even my own team vicious) take part in this broadcast.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry, I missed the show tonight. Had some friends over for beers.

What did I miss?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Sorry, I missed the show tonight. Had some friends over for beers.
> 
> What did I miss?


You missed how to win a Transformer Prime next week.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> You missed how to win a Transformer Prime next week.


Damn! Going to watch the recorded version for sure!


----------



## faptastics (Jun 26, 2012)

What happened to RootzLive?


----------

